# Shark CNC 4D



## moakes8033 (May 14, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I am brand new to the forum and excited to learn from you all! I just purchased a Shark 4D CNC machine and was wondering which router is the best for it.

Thanks so much!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Welcome here!
Nextwave recommends Porter Cable 890 series, or Bosch 1617 series routers. However if you can the water cooled spindle is a better option if you want it quiet!
I have the HD4 Extended and went the spindle way. Not only is it MUCH more quiet you can run a long time and not damage the spindle. The router will wear out much faster. I did a sign that was about 5 hours of milling time. I couldn't imagine having the screaming sound of a router going for that long!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Air cooled spindle is good too. Not as much mess or worry about leaks.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Mike! We like photos so post away - shop, tools, new Shark 4D CNC, projects, etc. - whenever you're ready. :grin:

David


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome, Mike. I use the Bosch 1617 on my Shark because I like the ability to use a 1/2" shank bit if needed. I believe most spindles limit you to 1/4" shafts. My Shark is in an enclosure so the sound doesn't bother all that much, and I can carry on a conversation while it is running. Having said all that, Honest John's air-cooled spindle sounds appealing.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Welcome aboard Mike!!
My water cooled 2.2kw spindle accepts 1/2" shanks and is quieter than the dust collector and I can sit there and talk on the phone UNTIL the bit enters the wood. 
An enclosure is your only option if you want true peace and quiet. 
https://youtu.be/6nAlcHj7EKw


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Gaffboat said:


> Welcome, Mike. I use the Bosch 1617 on my Shark because I like the ability to use a 1/2" shank bit if needed. I believe most spindles limit you to 1/4" shafts.



Most 2.2Kw spindles have ER20 collets, which can accept 1/2" shank bits. And they are more powerful than your Bosch.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/264323025353


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

ger21 said:


> Most 2.2Kw spindles have ER20 collets, which can accept 1/2" shank bits. And they are more powerful than your Bosch.
> 
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/264323025353


Thanks, Gerry. That is good information to know.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Mike.

The HD series Sharks are limited to the smaller 1.5kw spindles because of the added weight, that is the size of the spindle Next Wave Automation offers. Theirs comes fully wired and ready to go but you can buy one and wire it yourself if you think you are capable of doing it and save about half the cost. I am using a Bosch 1617 on my Shark HD1 and it does a great job. The important thing to remember is you don't need to run your router at full speed. It will last a lot longer if you limit the speed of your spindle and adjust your feeds to the limits your machine will handle. I'm running mine around 16000 RPMs.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I burned up 2 porter routers and Dewalt on my HD. I have Porter now, but just use it for shop overloads. My big machine has a spindle, much quieter and more powerful. But I have done some amazing stuff with a router on that machine. Good machine for sure.


----------

